# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Հոգեկան հիվանդ նկարիչներ

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՞նչ հոգեկան հիվանդ նկարիչներ գիտեք: Որտեղի՞ց եք իմացել. կենսագրականի՞ց, թե՞ ստեղծագործություններից: Օրինակ, ես գիտեմ Վան Գոգի մասին, սակայն դա իմացել եմ կենսագրականից, ըստ որի նա տառապել է էպիլեպսիայով: Եթե ուշադիր նայենք նկարներին, կնկատենք նաև տրամադրության կտրուկ փոփոխություններ և մտածողության խանգարումներ կրկնությունների տեսքով, ինչը թույլ է տալիս ենթադրել, որ կարող էր շիզոֆրենիայով տառապել, առավելևս երբ նրա էպիլեպտիկ ցնցումները ոչ ոք չի տեսել:

Կուզեի նաև Դալիի մասին խոսել: Երբ վերջին անգամ գնացի նրա ցուցահանդեսին, ինչ-որ դիսկոմֆորտ զգացի. ասես աշխարհին ուրիշ աչքերով էր նայում: Ասենք, դա բնական է արվեստագետների համար, բայց հատկապես հետաքրքիր էին Գոյայի նկարների ձևափոխումները. պատահական արանքներում նա տեսել է պատկերներ, որոնք ոչ ոք չի տեսնում: Դա նման է պատրանքի: 

Եթե չալարեմ, առանձին նկարներ կգտնեմ-կդնեմ, կքննարկենք: Հիմա սպասում եմ ձեր կարծիքներին:

----------


## Sosoyan

Դե հա Վան-Գոգը էպիլեսիայով հիվանդ ա եղել, բայց իր վերջին մի քանի տարին ա ետ սկսվել, ճիշտ ես, իր վաղ շրջանի նկարները տարբերվում են վերջիններից, բայց ոչ շատ... այսինքն նրա գիտակցականը տեղն է եղել: Բայց ինչը հատուկ է արվեստագետներին, դա անձնական կյանքի ոչ բարեհաջող դասավորումն է, որը միգուցե և պատճառ է դարձել, որ նրանք նվիրվել են արվեստին, փորձելով, շեղվել իրական կյանքից և կյանքի հաճույքներն տեսնեն արվեստի մեջ... 
   Գոյայի կապրիչոսները նայելիս իրոք հավաստում է իր հգեկան խախտված լինելու մասին... որի պատճառով ել հետագայում այրվեց... Մի խոսքով սենց և Դալին, և ելի շատ շատ արվեստագետներ ինչ- որ հոգեկան խախտում ունեցել են: 
   Անգամ Դա Վինչին, որը աշխարհի ամենահայտնի նկարիչն ա համարվում, շատ լուրջ պաստեր կան որ հոմոսեքսուալ է եղել, դրանից ել, և հանճար...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարծեմ Էդվարդ Մունկն էլ է հիվանդ եղել.... Բայց շատ բան չգիտեմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հա Վան-Գոգը էպիլեսիայով հիվանդ ա եղել, բայց իր վերջին մի քանի տարին ա ետ սկսվել, ճիշտ ես, իր վաղ շրջանի նկարները տարբերվում են վերջիններից, բայց ոչ շատ... այսինքն նրա գիտակցականը տեղն է եղել: Բայց ինչը հատուկ է արվեստագետներին, դա անձնական կյանքի ոչ բարեհաջող դասավորումն է, որը միգուցե և պատճառ է դարձել, որ նրանք նվիրվել են արվեստին, փորձելով, շեղվել իրական կյանքից և կյանքի հաճույքներն տեսնեն արվեստի մեջ...


Էպիլեպսիան կյանքի վերջին տարիներին չի սկսվում: Բացի դրանից, Վան Գոգի վաղ շրջանի գործերում մռայլությունը շատ է: Ինչ վերաբերում է ավելի ուշ շրջանին, նկատվում է մտածողության պերսևերացիա կոչվածը, այսինքն՝ անընդհատ նույն բանը նկարելը (եթե թեկուզ արևածաղիկներով հինգ նկարը հանենք, որովհետև դրանք Գոգենի հանար է արել, նույնատիպ ինքնանկարները շատ են), էլ չեմ խոսում ավելի ուշ շրջանի մասին, երբ ֆանտաստիկ պատկերներ էր ստեղծում:

----------


## I love love

> StrangeLittleGirl;658941]Էպիլեպսիան կյանքի վերջին տարիներին չի սկսվում: Բացի դրանից, Վան Գոգի վաղ շրջանի գործերում մռայլությունը շատ է: Ինչ վերաբերում է ավելի ուշ շրջանին, նկատվում է մտածողության պերսևերացիա կոչվածը, այսինքն՝ անընդհատ նույն բանը նկարելը (եթե թեկուզ արևածաղիկներով հինգ նկարը հանենք, որովհետև դրանք Գոգենի հանար է արել, նույնատիպ ինքնանկարները շատ են), էլ չեմ խոսում ավելի ուշ շրջանի մասին, երբ ֆանտաստիկ պատկերներ էր ստեղծում:


Ուզում եք ասել Վան Գոգը ի ծնե ունեցել է այդ հիվանդությունը: Ոչ, եթե կարդաք Իրվինգ Սթոունի .. Կյանքի ծարավը .. վեպը` Ձեզ հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները կգտնեք: Այն ամբողջությամբ նրա կյանքի պատմությունն է: Նա իր ամբողջ կյանքը նվիրել է արվեստին, ինչպես կարելի է ասել բոլոր արվեստագետները, օրերով հաց չուտել, չքնել, բայց նման մոտեցումն էլ բերեց նրա նյարդային նոպաների առաջացմանը, ինչը վկայում է ականջի կտրելը: Ես դասում եմ նրան հոգեկան հիվանդ նկարիչների շարքին: Դա տեսնում եմ նրա նկարներում :

----------


## Razo

> Ուզում եք ասել Վան Գոգը ի ծնե ունեցել է այդ հիվանդությունը: Ոչ, եթե կարդաք Իրվինգ Սթոունի .. Կյանքի ծարավը .. վեպը` Ձեզ հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները կգտնեք: Այն ամբողջությամբ նրա կյանքի պատմությունն է: Նա իր ամբողջ կյանքը նվիրել է արվեստին, ինչպես կարելի է ասել բոլոր արվեստագետները, օրերով հաց չուտել, չքնել, բայց նման մոտեցումն էլ բերեց նրա նյարդային նոպաների առաջացմանը, ինչը վկայում է ականջի կտրելը: Ես դասում եմ նրան հոգեկան հիվանդ նկարիչների շարքին: Դա տեսնում եմ նրա նկարներում :


Ինչի ականջ նվիրելը նորմալ հոգեվիճակա: Մենակ նկարներից չի որ պետք է ենթադրես…  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## I love love

> RazoԻնչի ականջ նվիրելը նորմալ հոգեվիճակա: Մենակ նկարներից չի որ պետք է ենթադրես…


Բա հենց այդ էլ ասել եմ,նյարդային նոպաների առաջացում,ինչը վկայում է ականջի կտրելը: Ու հետո նոր նկարները: Ուշադիր կարդա:

----------


## Razo

Հա… Լրիվ չէի կարդացել: Կներես:

----------


## Mari

Ես  էլ  այսպիսի   մի  ենթադրություն  ունեմ,  որը  ձեր  ուշադրությանը  ներկայացնելուց  հետո  ես  էլ  կարող  եմ  դասվել  հոգեկան  հիվանդ  մարդկանց  շարքին: :Smile:  
 Ընդհանրապես, իմ  կարծիքով,  արվեստագետները  ավելի  խորն  են  ընկալում  մեր  աշխարհը, մեզ  շրջապատող  երևույթները,  քան  մենք՝  սովորական /սովորականը  այստեղ  նշանակում  է  ոչ  արվեստագետ/  մարդիկս: Իսկ  նկարիչները՝  առավել  ևս.  նրանք  աշխարհը  ընկալում  են  գույների  միջոցով. միգուցե  ավելի  գունեղ,  միգուցե  ավելի  անգույն /այս  դեպքում  կամ  գունավորում  են,  կամ  շեշտում  մռայլությունը/: Թերևս իրականի  ու  իրենց  պատկերացրածի ու  հետո  նաև  պատկերածի  հակասականությունից  էլ  գալիս  է  իրենց  ոչ  հավասարակշիռ  լինելը:  Եվ  միգուցե  այդ  ոչ  հավասարակշիռ  լինելն  էլ  բերում  է  հանճարեղ  արժեքների  ստեղծմանը:

Հ. Գ. Ուֆ, չգիտեմ,  տենաս  էս  աշխարհից  մի  օր  գլուխ  կհանե՞մ...
Զարմանալի, զարմանալի  մարդ  արարած

----------


## Razo

> ... Զարմանալի, զարմանալի  մարդ  արարած




Տարօրինակ, տարօրինակ մարդ արարած... - Արթուր Մեսչյանի երգերիցա...  :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Մի գուցե թեմայի վերնագիրը լիներ խենթ կամ խենթացած նկարիչներ այլ ոչ թե հոգեկան հիվանդ :Angry2:

----------


## Mitre

Գոգենից բացի սրանք էլ  հոգեկան  են եղել՝
Ուիլյամ Վեյն ( 1860-19390) -կինը մահանալուց առաջ կատու է պահել,սա էլ ամբողջ կյանքը կատուների վրա է խփնվել ու կատվից բացի ուրիշ բան չի նկարե: Կյանքի վերջում շիզոֆրենիայով է տառապել , այդ շրջանում նկարել է վառ գույներով,աբստրակտ բարդ նախշերով նկարներ: Մահացել է հոգեբուժարանում:
 էռնստ Յոզեֆսոն(1851-1906)շվեդ պոետ ու նկարիչ 
Ավգուստ Սթրինբերգ  (1849-1912) էլի շվեդ նկարիչ
Շառլ Մերիոն (1821-1868) ֆրանսիացի նկարիչ,գրավյոր : Մահացել է հոգեբուժարանում:
Ռեդոն Օդելոն(1840-1916) մինչև հիվանդանալը նկարել է գունավոր , իսկ հետո սև սպիտակ
վերջինիս հոգեկան հիվանդությունը կասկածի տակ է առնվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում եք ասել Վան Գոգը ի ծնե ունեցել է այդ հիվանդությունը: Ոչ, եթե կարդաք Իրվինգ Սթոունի .. Կյանքի ծարավը .. վեպը` Ձեզ հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները կգտնեք: Այն ամբողջությամբ նրա կյանքի պատմությունն է:


Ես Վան Գոգի կենսագրությունը կարդացել եմ հենց իր թանգարանում: Հարցը դա չէ: Ախր նրա ապրած ժամանակ դեռ բժշկությունն այնքան չէր զարգացել, որ ճիշտ ախտորոշում դրվեր: Իսկ որ նա ինչ-որ հիվանդությամբ տառապել է, անվիճելի փաստ է: Այլապես, ինչու՞ պետք է հոգեբուժարանում հայտնվեր: Ո՛չ միլիոնատեր էր, որ գլխին սարքեին, ո՛չ էլ ուրիշ բան: Ու ինչքան էլ հանճարեղ նկարիչ լինի, մտածողության խանգարումները շատ պարզ են երևում նրա նկարներում:



> Ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով, արվեստագետները ավելի խորն են ընկալում մեր աշխարհը, մեզ շրջապատող երևույթները, քան մենք՝ սովորական /սովորականը այստեղ նշանակում է ոչ արվեստագետ/ մարդիկս: Իսկ նկարիչները՝ առավել ևս. նրանք աշխարհը ընկալում են գույների միջոցով. միգուցե ավելի գունեղ, միգուցե ավելի անգույն /այս դեպքում կամ գունավորում են, կամ շեշտում մռայլությունը/: Թերևս իրականի ու իրենց պատկերացրածի ու հետո նաև պատկերածի հակասականությունից էլ գալիս է իրենց ոչ հավասարակշիռ լինելը: Եվ միգուցե այդ ոչ հավասարակշիռ լինելն էլ բերում է հանճարեղ արժեքների ստեղծմանը:


Mari, ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ կան նորմայի որոշակի սահմաններ, որից այն կողմ արդեն մարդն առողջ չէ: Օրինակ, մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում. Դալին եղե՞լ է հոգեկան հիվանդ, թե՞ ոչ, մինչդեռ Վան Գոգի մասին վստահ եմ, պարզապես կոնկրետ հիվանդությունը չգիտեմ:




> Մի գուցե թեմայի վերնագիրը լիներ խենթ կամ խենթացած նկարիչներ այլ ոչ թե հոգեկան հիվանդ


Ո՛չ, հենց հոգեկան հիվանդ:




> Գոգենից բացի սրանք էլ հոգեկան են եղել


Գուցե Վան Գո՞գ  :LOL:  Թե չէ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ Գոգենն էլ է հոգեկան հիվանդ եղել:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Կյանքի վերջում շիզոֆրենիայով է տառապել , այդ շրջանում նկարել է վառ


Կխնդրեի հստակեցնել, թե ինչ է նշանակում «կյանքի վերջում»: Շիզոֆրենիան «կյանքի վերջում» սկսվող հիվանդություն չէ:

----------


## I love love

> Կխնդրեի հստակեցնել, թե ինչ է նշանակում «կյանքի վերջում»: Շիզոֆրենիան «կյանքի վերջում» սկսվող հիվանդություն չէ:


Իսկ չի լինում, երբ հիվանդությունը գլուխ է բարձրանում ստրեսերից, ծանր ապրումներից հետո: Խոսքը երևի դրա մասին է?

----------


## Mitre

Պիտի Վան Գոգ գրեի,գրել եմ Գոգեն, ներողություն ,սխալվել եմ
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կյանքի վերջին ,պարզ է որ հիվանդության սրվելու մասին է խոսքը, թե չէ բոլոր շիզոֆրենիկներին կյանքի սկզբից հոգեբուժարան կտանեին

----------


## Mitre

> Ես Վան Գոգի կենսագրությունը կարդացել եմ հենց իր թանգարանում: Հարցը դա չէ: Ախր նրա ապրած ժամանակ դեռ բժշկությունն այնքան չէր զարգացել, որ ճիշտ ախտորոշում դրվեր: Իսկ որ նա ինչ-որ հիվանդությամբ տառապել է, անվիճելի փաստ է: Այլապես, ինչու՞ պետք է հոգեբուժարանում հայտնվեր: Ո՛չ միլիոնատեր էր, որ գլխին սարքեին, ո՛չ էլ ուրիշ բան: Ու ինչքան էլ հանճարեղ նկարիչ լինի, մտածողության խանգարումները շատ պարզ են երևում նրա նկարներում:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ո


Եթե կարելի է,կոնկրետ որ նկարներում է երևում մտածողության խանգարումները,մենակ թե չասեք , ինքնադիմանկարների հայացքից

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կյանքի վերջին ,պարզ է որ հիվանդության սրվելու մասին է խոսքը, թե չէ բոլոր շիզոֆրենիկներին կյանքի սկզբից հոգեբուժարան կտանեին


Շիզոֆրենիան ոչ էլ կյանքի սկզբին է արտահայտվում:  :LOL:  Այն կարող է սկսվել 15-35 տարեկանում:




> Եթե կարելի է,կոնկրետ որ նկարներում է երևում մտածողության խանգարումները,մենակ թե չասեք , ինքնադիմանկարների հայացքից


Հենց թեկուզ ինքնադիմանկարները, բայց ոչ հայացքից, այլ ներկի օգտագործման յուրահատկությունից:

----------


## Արամ

Հոգեկան խանգառումներ ունեցող նկարիչները ըստ իս, ավելի լավ են նկարում, որորվհետև իրանց աշխարի ընկալման ձևերը փոխված են ու դրա համար էլ նենց բաներ են նկարում որ սովորական ՈՉ ՀՈԳԵԿԱՆ մարդիկ չեն կարա տենց բան նկարեն

----------


## Mitre

> Շ
> 
> 
> Հենց թեկուզ ինքնադիմանկարները, բայց ոչ հայացքից, այլ ներկի օգտագործման յուրահատկությունից:


Ներքևում բերված նկարիչներից մեկը 18-րդ դար է, երկուսը  Վան Գոգի ժամանակակիցը և իհարկե ինքը՝Վան Գոգը:Համեմատեք վրձնահարվածների էքսպրեսիան միթե սրանք ել են մոլագար:
Ընդհանրապես  սյուռեալիստ, դադաիստ և ֆուտուրիստ նկարիչների մեծ մասին կարելի է հոգեկան հիվանդ համարել, եթե դատենք վրձնահառվածներով:
Մալեվիչի մասին լռում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բացարձակապես: Այստեղ Վան Գոգի «ամենաանմեղ» ինքնադիմանկարն ես տեղադրել, չնայած հենց այն, որ անընդհատ նույնը նկարելու հակում ուներ, դա էլ է մտածողության խանգարում, այսինքն՝ գլխում անընդհատ նույն միտքն էր: Առողջների մոտ այդպես չէ: Ես բավական շատ եմ նկարչություն ուսումնասիրել: Մինչև հիմա միայն Դալին է կասկածի տեղիք տալիս, իսկ Վան Գոգի մասին չէի մտածի, եթե կենսագրականը չկարդայի: Դրանից հետո եմ սկսել հոգեկան խանգարման արտացոլումը նկարներում փնտրել: Ի դեպ, դասախոսներս էլ հաստատել են:

----------


## Mitre

> Բացարձակապես: Այստեղ Վան Գոգի «ամենաանմեղ» ինքնադիմանկարն ես տեղադրել, չնայած հենց այն, որ անընդհատ նույնը նկարելու հակում ուներ, դա էլ է մտածողության խանգարում, այսինքն՝ գլխում անընդհատ նույն միտքն էր: Առողջների մոտ այդպես չէ: Ես բավական շատ եմ նկարչություն ուսումնասիրել: Մինչև հիմա միայն Դալին է կասկածի տեղիք տալիս, իսկ Վան Գոգի մասին չէի մտածի, եթե կենսագրականը չկարդայի: Դրանից հետո եմ սկսել հոգեկան խանգարման արտացոլումը նկարներում փնտրել: Ի դեպ, դասախոսներս էլ հաստատել են:


Հաշվեք ,թե քանի ինքնադիմանկար ունեն  Ռեմբռանդը,Դյուրերը  և այսպես կարելի է շատերին թվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նայեք…


Վրձնահարվածների կրկնությունը տեսնու՞մ եք: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ ժամերով, ուղեղն անջատած նույն տեղին է վրձինը հարվածել, նույն ձևով, հետո նոր անցել է առաջ: Դա մտածողության պերսևերացիա է: Եթե ոչ նկարիչ հիվանդ մարդուն մի հարց ես տալիս, հետո՝ մյուսը, պերսևերացիայի դեպքում նա անընդհատ նույն պատասխանն է տալիս, այսինքն՝ նույն միտքն է գլխում պտտվում: 

Էլ չեմ ասում, որ բոլոր ինքնադիմանկարները դնենք իրար կողք, կտեսնենք, թե որքան նման են դրանք (բնականաբար, դիմագծերը նկատի չունեմ  :LOL: ):

Բոլոր դեպքերում, Վան Գոգի հիվանդությունը կասկածից դուրս է: Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ է:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հաշվեք ,թե քանի ինքնադիմանկար ունեն Ռեմբռանդը,Դյուրերը և այսպես կարելի է շատերին թվել:


Հարցը ինքնադիմանկարների թիվը չի, այլ դրանց ահավոր նմանությունը: Որոշներում անգամ դեմքի արտահայտությունն է նույնը:

----------


## Mitre

Ահա էլի մի քանիսը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նայի՛ր երրորդ ու հինգերորդին: Էս մեկն էլ իմ կողմից

----------


## Mitre

> Նայի՛ր երրորդ ու հինգերորդին: Էս մեկն էլ իմ կողմից


Ես չեմ հերքում որ, հոգեկան է եղել  ,բայց չմոռանանք ,որ դա իր աշխատելաոճն է:
Բազմաթիվ նկարիչնեևր կան կրկնում են վրձնահարվածները բայց հոգեկան չեն

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ոնց՞ ես  անում որ մեծ *ռազրեշենիայով* նկար ես քցում,իմ մոտ 50kb ավել չի տանում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե հենց էդ է, որ Վան Գոգի մոտ հիվանդությունը դրսևորվում էր աշխատաոճում: 




> Ոնց՞ ես անում որ մեծ ռազրեշենիայով նկար ես քցում,իմ մոտ 50kb ավել չի տանում


Ոչ թե կցում եմ, այլ [ IMG ] [ /IMG ]-ի (առանց բացատների) արանքում նկարի լինքն եմ դնում:

----------


## Mitre

խորհրդի համար մեծ շնորհակալություն

----------

